# Best place to buy Metal Masters?



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

Looking to buy some. Anybody have any leads? Thanks!

John


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

www.coximports.com


----------



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Serge!


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

exactly.. Cox. They will run you around 38 for the front and 30 for the rear for B13s


----------

